# Anyone using a UV Sterilizer



## JEden8

So I keep going back and fourth over whether or not to get a UV Sterilizer. Is anyone else running one on their tanks?


----------



## wetworks

I use one in all of my tanks bigger than 20g. I am a huge fan. I never have ich or fungus or green water or pretty much any trouble. They are expensive to run 24 hours a day because of the UV bulb life, so I set mine on a timer. I consider it a key piece of equipment, especially for tanks with shrimps because you can treat a ton of problems with it and not have to use medications that could potentially harm your inverts/plants/fishes.


----------



## JEden8

wetworks said:


> I use one in all of my tanks bigger than 20g. I am a huge fan. I never have ich or fungus or green water or pretty much any trouble. They are expensive to run 24 hours a day because of the UV bulb life, so I set mine on a timer. I consider it a key piece of equipment, especially for tanks with shrimps because you can treat a ton of problems with it and not have to use medications that could potentially harm your inverts/plants/fishes.


Good to know! So what would you recommend for a 90 gallon tank? 25 watt or 18 watt? I was planning on only running it at night as I've read that it can mess with the fertilizers.


----------



## wkndracer

Understand what your actual flow rate will be through the unit and be clear about the dwell rating before buying.
How much room do you have to hide the unit? 
How much are you willing to spend?

lots of hype (and out right BS) and a bunch of companies making these units.

Dwell rate, (the time the water is exposed to the UV flowing through the sterilizer) being the most important (imo) to base unit sizing on. Bigger is not always better. And I do use UV units and not just throwing the post out here.
I went with the AquaUV classic w/wiper units even though they are bulky compared to many others and more expensive as well.
Depending on the flow rate you create plumbing the unit into the tank bacteria kill can be achieved with even the smaller 8w unit.

8w, 0.48 amp draw @ 120vac, 5-200g pond, 642gph flow rate and it kills bugs
http://www.aquauv.com/instructions/ultravioletuvchart.pdf
http://www.aquauv.com/instructions/UVenergylevels.pdf


----------



## 5BodyBlade

I subscribe to the idea that keeping it on at all times creates a too sterile environment where any minor problem in the tank magnify into a deadlier problem than it should have been. Nice item to have on hand though and I will recommend it to anyone dealing with bacteria issues.
Agree 100% with wetworks on exspense. Bulbs are pricey and don't last that long.


----------



## Deahttub

I run an aqua classic 25 watt on my 125, and love it....The size of the UV is dependant on what you want to use it for and the amount of flow you have running through it... If you want it for full parasitic controll the recommended flow is 8 gallons per watt per hour.So, if you have a 25 watt, you dont want more than 200 GPH though it. If you want to stop green water, you can flow much more. I only run 200 gph through mine, and the fish look very healthy/happy....


----------



## Zefrik

I used one about a year ago on my old 55 planted tank when I had green water. It was one that was not supposed to be run 24/7 so it burned out quickly but it did a fantastic job. I have one on my pond though that runs spring, summer, and part of fall and I have never had clearer water. I use one periodically on my reef tank too, to help with disease. 

HTH :smile:


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

wkndracer said:


> Understand what your actual flow rate will be through the unit and be clear about the dwell rating before buying.
> How much room do you have to hide the unit?
> How much are you willing to spend?
> 
> lots of hype (and out right BS) and a bunch of companies making these units.
> 
> Dwell rate, (the time the water is exposed to the UV flowing through the sterilizer) being the most important (imo) to base unit sizing on. Bigger is not always better. And I do use UV units and not just throwing the post out here.
> I went with the AquaUV classic w/wiper units even though they are bulky compared to many others and more expensive as well.
> Depending on the flow rate you create plumbing the unit into the tank bacteria kill can be achieved with even the smaller 8w unit.
> 
> 8w, 0.48 amp draw @ 120vac, 5-200g pond, 642gph flow rate and it kills bugs
> http://www.aquauv.com/instructions/ultravioletuvchart.pdf
> http://www.aquauv.com/instructions/UVenergylevels.pdf


 +1 to all this to fast of flow will not help so check the unit accordingly


----------



## JEden8

Should I buy a used one or is it not worth it?


----------



## wkndracer

Deahttub said:


> I run an aqua classic 25 watt on my 125, and love it....The size of the UV is dependant on what you want to use it for and the amount of flow you have running through it... If you want it for full parasitic controll the *recommended flow is 8 gallons per watt per hour*.So, if you have a 25 watt, you dont want more than 200 GPH though it. If you want to stop green water, you can flow much more. I only run 200 gph through mine, and the fish look very healthy/happy....


You must have skipped reading my post and the linked manufacturer info.
Design affects efficiency and all units are different so blanket statements like this simply aren't accurate. 
*8w*, 0.48 amp draw @ 120vac, *642gph flow rate* and it kills bugs (tested, documented, reliable established company)


JEden8 said:


> Should I buy a used one or is it not worth it?


Totally worth it if you can afford one. It's a proven technology.
bulb life and replacement cost is the factor on any savings.


----------



## Deahttub

wkndracer said:


> You must have skipped reading my post and the linked manufacturer info.
> Design affects efficiency and all units are different so blanket statements like this simply aren't accurate.
> *8w*, 0.48 amp draw @ 120vac, *642gph flow rate* and it kills bugs (tested, documented, reliable established company)
> 
> Totally worth it if you can afford one. It's a proven technology.
> bulb life and replacement cost is the factor on any savings.


If you think an 8 watt uv is killing bugs at 642 gallons an hour you are sorely mistaken....

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html

The reason most people dont have good results with uv sterilizers, is that they run too much flow through an underpowered light...Do yourself a favor and buy the highest watt uv you can afford


----------



## wkndracer

Deahttub said:


> If you think an 8 watt uv is killing bugs at 642 gallons an hour you are sorely mistaken....
> 
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html
> 
> The reason most people dont have good results with uv sterilizers, is that they run too much flow through an underpowered light...Do yourself a favor and buy the highest watt uv you can afford


please see the document attached to my original post. 
not here to argue about sale ads

edit; Measured energy delivery at the posted flow rate 30,000 μw/cm² (EOL) GPH 

what exactly won't it kill LOL (and that's rated flow off a chart. I'm only pushing 1/3 of that)


----------



## spyke

i have this odyssea filter on my 120g with my haps and it works great...

http://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=42051

i have no disease and very little algae for such a dirty tank. not that i neglect water changes, but for a high bioload tank, it keeps tha water clear!


----------



## Deahttub

wkndracer said:


> please see the document attached to my original post.
> not here to argue about sale ads




I know it well....i own a 25 watt aqua uv sterilizer...Maybe you should do research instead of beleiveing all the manufacteurs claims....


----------



## wkndracer

I have 4 units running without complaint in the 8 and 15w range being thrilled with the results.

enjoyed using them for over 2yrs. with 1 ballast and 2 bulb replacements to date.

done here


----------



## Deahttub

wkndracer said:


> edit; Measured energy delivery at the posted flow rate 30,000 μw/cm² (EOL) GPH
> 
> what exactly won't it kill LOL (and that's rated flow off a chart. I'm only pushing 1/3 of that)


exactly how did you measure that? Or did you just read it from a stat sheet...


----------



## JEden8

spyke said:


> i have this odyssea filter on my 120g with my haps and it works great...
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=42051
> 
> i have no disease and very little algae for such a dirty tank. not that i neglect water changes, but for a high bioload tank, it keeps tha water clear!


I have been happy with Odyssea Products even though they are cheap. For something to get me by as I don't need another filter would be this:

http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-UV-Sterilizer-18W-p/45012.htm

Yay? Nay? I know I'm going to get both sides of the field here but I'm curious as to the comments.


----------



## JEden8

Or what about one of these Aquanetics:
http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/for/2757108706.html

Or this Coralife Turbo Twist 9w:
http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/for/2706565421.html

Or another Aquanetics:
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/for/2690277437.html


----------



## rbarn

UV are excellent for green water control. 
Any of the ones listed will work fine. The trick is to slow down flow through the UV lamp.

Dont buy used unless you plan on buying a new bulb at the same time.

For true pathogen killing exposure levels you have to go nuts so dont expect it to do much of anything in those regards unless you want to quadruple your budget.


----------



## JEden8

I'm mainly looking for a UV Sterilizer to ensure that disease doesn't form in my tank. I've never had a problem with algae so I'm not worried about that. More the disease portion.


----------



## Deahttub

JEden8 said:


> I'm mainly looking for a UV Sterilizer to ensure that disease doesn't form in my tank. I've never had a problem with algae so I'm not worried about that. More the disease portion.


Read this article its a very good read...

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html


If you want to control green water, you can get away with a smaller uv and high flow...to control parasites, you need lower flow, and higher wattage...


----------



## jjlin78

i have an aqua uv and i only used it b/c i didn't want to medicate a tank to kill off a parasite infection. it worked great and the problem was gone after a month. now i would only use it for a quarantine tank when i get new fish. it made sense for me b/c i have multiple tanks with lots of fish, but i think that i really got one b/c i was in a frivolous spending mode when i had extra cash.


----------



## wetworks

I use a plain old 9w sold in the big box stores called a "Green Killing Machine". It has an integrated powerhead, and is very simple to set up and use. Regarding wattage and flow rates, I am not sure that it really matters. Even if your water only passes through five times per hour, something like 99+% of the pathogens are killed on the first pass through the sterilizer. So as long as the water passes through a minimum of twice per hour you have nothing to really worry about because 99% are killed the first pass, and the likelihood of something making it through the UV twice is pretty slim. The biggest tank I use these on are 40 gallons, and for the time I have been using them I have had no pathogen related problems. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## aquatic serenity

I use the aqua UV advantage series hangon 15 watt on a 46 bow..algae is almost non existent ...ich happens every now & then and is usually confined to one or 2 fish,never gets out of control...I believe the UV has something to do with that...


----------



## JEden8

I've been doing a lot of research. Who uses there's 24/7, just at night or only when needed?


----------



## wetworks

JEden8 said:


> I've been doing a lot of research. Who uses there's 24/7, just at night or only when needed?


I run mine opposite my lights on a timer, so it is on at night only. I get all of the benefits for half of the bulb use.


----------



## 150EH

I used to have one plumbed into my filter system but it was too expensive to replace the bulb and transformer after they had both burned out, over $120. I don't think you need one at all and my tank is no different without it, it only kills some free floating types of algae and other bits but IMO just a waste of cash. I'd rather spend that cash on fine filter foam or carbon pads to keep the water polished and clear, or use Purgin or something else. If your having some type of problem cure it without the UV and your tank will be better for it.

BTW mine was an Aqua Ultraviolet 8 watt.


----------



## JEden8

150EH said:


> I used to have one plumbed into my filter system but it was too expensive to replace the bulb and transformer after they had both burned out, over $120. I don't think you need one at all and my tank is no different without it, it only kills some free floating types of algae and other bits but IMO just a waste of cash. I'd rather spend that cash on fine filter foam or carbon pads to keep the water polished and clear, or use Purgin or something else. If your having some type of problem cure it without the UV and your tank will be better for it.
> 
> BTW mine was an Aqua Ultraviolet 8 watt.


What would you recommend then for better filters? I don't know too much about canister filters and have a Rena Filstar XP3. Would you take everything out and replace it with new?


----------



## wetworks

JEden8 said:


> What would you recommend then for better filters? I don't know too much about canister filters and have a Rena Filstar XP3. Would you take everything out and replace it with new?


Canister filters: In my opinion, one of the best filters for fine water polishing is the Marineland 350 Magnum with the micron cartridge. Regarding the UV, the one I have is only about $25 on the interwebs; if I run it only 12 hours daily, I still get the benefit of dead micro-organisms and double the bulb life from about six months to about 12. I originally got it to put the stop to an ich outbreak in a tank where I had a bunch of shrimps, and within about 24 hours it was cleared up. The tank was a 38g, and it would have cost me about the same for the UV as it would have to treat with the ich meds that would have probably killed my inverts, my loaches, and possibly some of my plants. I look at it like this: making sure that there is no chance that I can have an ich outbreak, green water bloom, fungus or parasite problem, or similar issues is worth $25 bucks a year. I can find the UV replacement bulbs for about half that, or just replace the whole unit for $25. I know that others don't like them, but I feel that they are a useful tool, and their utility should not be ignored because other people can get by without them. Honestly, for the price, get one and see how you like it. Save your receipt. If you have not found it to be worth your money after one month, I will buy it from you for the purchase price plus the cost to ship it to me. I am willing to put my money where my mouth (er, post?) is.


----------



## thrak76

I have one of those Green Killing Machines also. I got the larger unit. I only put it in the tank when i add a new fish, or after doing a big re-scape or change. And then I leave it in the tank for a around a week or so. I've had it for about 3 years, and my only complaint is that it looks terrible inside the tank. 
If i ever wanted to use one on a more permanent basis, I'd most likely get a unit that i could plumb inline with one of the canisters and set a timer to it.


----------



## JEden8

wetworks said:


> Canister filters: In my opinion, one of the best filters for fine water polishing is the Marineland 350 Magnum with the micron cartridge. Regarding the UV, the one I have is only about $25 on the interwebs; if I run it only 12 hours daily, I still get the benefit of dead micro-organisms and double the bulb life from about six months to about 12. I originally got it to put the stop to an ich outbreak in a tank where I had a bunch of shrimps, and within about 24 hours it was cleared up. The tank was a 38g, and it would have cost me about the same for the UV as it would have to treat with the ich meds that would have probably killed my inverts, my loaches, and possibly some of my plants. I look at it like this: making sure that there is no chance that I can have an ich outbreak, green water bloom, fungus or parasite problem, or similar issues is worth $25 bucks a year. I can find the UV replacement bulbs for about half that, or just replace the whole unit for $25. I know that others don't like them, but I feel that they are a useful tool, and their utility should not be ignored because other people can get by without them. Honestly, for the price, get one and see how you like it. Save your receipt. If you have not found it to be worth your money after one month, I will buy it from you for the purchase price plus the cost to ship it to me. I am willing to put my money where my mouth (er, post?) is.


I would need the larger unit though. If you're willing to put it on the line. lol



thrak76 said:


> I have one of those Green Killing Machines also. I got the larger unit. I only put it in the tank when i add a new fish, or after doing a big re-scape or change. And then I leave it in the tank for a around a week or so. I've had it for about 3 years, and my only complaint is that it looks terrible inside the tank.
> If i ever wanted to use one on a more permanent basis, I'd most likely get a unit that i could plumb inline with one of the canisters and set a timer to it.


Now my big question, for both of you, if I were to buy the larger unit, it is $80 at petsmart. If I were to pay the $80, wouldn't it be worth it to just pickup this:

http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-UV-Sterilizer-18W-p/45012.htm

Then I could make it inline or make it portable.


----------



## thrak76

That doesn't really seem to be portable to me. You can hang it on the back of the tank, but it still needs to be connected to the intakes/outputs of a filter. Unless there's a pump in that unit somewhere that i don't see... Very little descriptors for that listing.
I suppose you could set up some kind of T-ed off loop for a UV so that you could close some valves, and then disconnect it. But that would probably sacrifice some of the flow on the filter, and if you've gone that far, it may as well be an inline unit. 

The GKM comes with the properly rated pump for that unit, and just drops in the tank and suction-cups to the inside glass.


----------



## Naekuh

JEden8 said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-UV-Sterilizer-18W-p/45012.htm
> 
> Then I could make it inline or make it portable.


40 dollars for a 18W UV?!?!?!?

is that a pricing error? Am i missing something cuz that seems ridiculously cheap for a *18W UV*. 

The 18W UV bulb alone can cost 3/4th of that... infact i remember paying almost 200 for my 18W when i was a reefer.


----------



## thrak76

Naekuh said:


> 40 dollars for a 18W UV?!?!?!?
> 
> is that a pricing error?
> 
> The 18W UV bulb alone can cost 3/4th of that...


All of that Odyssea stuff is priced like that. You ever browsed around on the Aquatraders site?


----------



## JEden8

thrak76 said:


> That doesn't really seem to be portable to me. You can hang it on the back of the tank, but it still needs to be connected to the intakes/outputs of a filter. Unless there's a pump in that unit somewhere that i don't see...


Forgot about that! I would have to add that into the price as well.



Naekuh said:


> 40 dollars for a 18W UV?!?!?!?
> 
> is that a pricing error? Am i missing something cuz that seems ridiculously cheap for a *18W UV*.
> 
> The 18W UV bulb alone can cost 3/4th of that... infact i remember paying almost 200 for my 18W when i was a reefer.


Yea that's normal price. I couldn't believe it either at first!



thrak76 said:


> All of that Odyssea stuff is priced like that. You ever browsed around on the Aquatraders site?


I have a little but not much at all. Good deals on there?


----------



## thrak76

JEden8 said:


> I have a little but not much at all. Good deals on there?


I've bought nothing there myself. The prices are pretty enticing though. There's plenty of threads around discussing the merits of the Odyssea stuff.


----------



## wetworks

JEden8 said:


> I would need the larger unit though. If you're willing to put it on the line. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Now my big question, for both of you, if I were to buy the larger unit, it is $80 at petsmart. If I were to pay the $80, wouldn't it be worth it to just pickup this:
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-UV-Sterilizer-18W-p/45012.htm
> 
> Then I could make it inline or make it portable.


You can find them much cheaper on Amazon- I bought two of the 9w versions for $25 each shipped two months ago. I think if you look there and on ebay you can probably find one of the 24w versions for between $50 and $60. On the other hand, if you get ich in your 90g, then it would cost at least that to just treat that one time; and there is no guarantee that you would not have the same problem again in a few months. Just trying to put the cost into perspective. And yes, if you do get the 24w version my offer still stands. 

Regarding the Odyssea unit, I have no experience with that company or that product so I cannot really speak for it. Most of their stuff falls into the 'too good to be true' price range, but I think I will reserve judgment until I have some first-hand experience with their product line. I have read reviews of their equipment (here on TPT and elsewhere), and they are mixed, which does not really tell us a whole lot. The only advice I could give you there is to follow your best judgment and use common sense. See what others think and do some research. A little due diligence goes a long way.


----------



## JEden8

So...two of my fish have one spot of ich each again. Getting sick of it all. Just going to invest into an inline UV sterilizer and just run it at night. Don't want to lose any more fish or plants. My birthday is coming up so I think I'm going to invest into a 9w Coralife Turbo Twist 3x. Yay? Nay?


----------



## JEden8

From talking with people at my LFS's, a UV Sterilizer is like an "insurance policy." Is this agreed upon? My wife has given me permission to get a UV Sterilizer as we just re-stocked the tank this past weekend. So now my big question is do I invest in a high quality sterilizer that I only run at night when the lights are off? Or do I invest into a decent sterilizer that I make "portable" like this : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html

and only use it when I need it?


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

i only run mine when i need it no need to replace the uv light faster than needed imo. for your ? about inline vs portable this depends on you! do u have several tanks that might need it from time to time (adding new fish/or sick fish) if not then inline will be fine. i like being able to move my stuff around but i dont have one tank also.


----------



## JEden8

Good point for sure. I'm all loopy from pain meds from my surgery on Friday so I apologize if my questions are a little off. I am planning on going in-line and completely running all new plumbing under the tank using pvc instead of the vinyl tubing. Make it look a lot cleaner!

So it's recommended for using a uv sterilizer against parasites that the water flow should be less than 10 gallons per watt. Meaning for an 18w bulb, the gph through the uv sterilizer should be no more than 180 gph. Am I understanding this correctly? If so, it would be wise of me to go with as big of a uv sterilizer that I can afford and ensuring I do not go over that 10 gallons per watt correct?


----------

